# 2009 Zune Guide - published!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

For you Zune owners out there (yes, they do exist), I have just published the 2009 Zune Guide.

It's 40+ pages of Zune tips, reviews, stories, gift ideas, etc... and is a free download from Zunerama. You can click on the cover below, to go to the Download page.



(Sorry, no Kindle edition.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My prayers have been _answered!_


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations Harvey!



Spoiler



(now do one for the iPod )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think Harvey _owns_ any iPods.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't think Harvey _owns_ any iPods.


Huh, no iPod


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

it was worth a try........


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have an iPod right now, but I do have an iPhone. 

I actually like Apple products a lot... but in my opinion the Zune players are a really good value, and the Zune Pass subscription is the best thing that has happened in my musical life for a long time.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I don't have an iPod right now, but I do have an iPhone.
> 
> I actually like Apple products a lot... but in my opinion the Zune players are a really good value, and the Zune Pass subscription is the best thing that has happened in my musical life for a long time.


OK. I'll bite. What's a Zune Pass subscription? (I ask because was considering getting Chris an iPod for Christmas but don't want to ignore another product if it is better)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!!! I need to add some stuff to my zune


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh great- now another board I can become addicted to  When will I have time to read my kindle?- Oh that's right- I do that at work!

Thanks for the guide Harvey.

Kirsten- a Zune pass is a subscription type service where you can download an unlimited amount of music to your Zune player or pc and play as much as you like. You do not have burn rights though unless you actually purchase the song/album. 

Lynn


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats Harvey...it would be a great help to me if I had, say, a Zune  All joking aside...great going!*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ There is one in your future, chynared. I can feel it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ There is one in your future, chynared. I can feel it.


*Very optimistic, aren't we *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ It's deep in my DNA. I admit it!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ It's deep in my DNA. I admit it!


*Fair enough...hehe. *


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Harvey!  My husband has a Zune and is doing his best to fill it.  I saved the book and will give him the link to Zunerama.  Thanks again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Harvey... I have always wanted a Zune and now if I get one I will have a reference book!


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey, thank you! I have a 30g Zune that I adore. You might say I'm anti-Ipod but we don't need to get into that here!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Harvey.

I have a Zune120. Bought it the day it was released back in September and have used it nearly every day since. It has about 63gb full on it right now and I am shocked at how much that actually is. I don't know that I will ever fill it.

Love the Zune.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! I am frankly surprised that there are so many Zune owners here. Cool!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

thomashton said:


> Thanks Harvey.
> 
> I have a Zune120. Bought it the day it was released back in September and have used it nearly every day since. It has about 63gb full on it right now and I am shocked at how much that actually is. I don't know that I will ever fill it.
> 
> Love the Zune.


How in the world do you use up that much memory? I have over 2 thousand songs, 100 music videos, and 700 pics. I only used up 5-6Gbs of my 30 gb Zune. I got mine when it first came out.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I bet he has a Zune Pass. I have about 12,000 tracks, and most of those are downloaded through my Zune Pass subscription.

It's all-you-can-eat music. I love it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> (Sorry, no Kindle edition.)


What's with that? Get with Leslie and/or Mike!

Betsy


----------

